# medical insurance in HK



## thomasban (May 17, 2010)

Hi,
I am moving to HK for a year. Can anyone recommend a good medial insurance?
Thanks,
Thomas


----------



## brianhouse (Aug 24, 2009)

thomasban said:


> Hi,
> I am moving to HK for a year. Can anyone recommend a good medial insurance?
> Thanks,
> Thomas


Hello Thomas. Good question, when i moved to Hong Kong i was wondering that myself. I was recommended to get a private insurance plan because the government run hospitals are over crowded and not as good as the privately ran medical clinics. I called Pacific Prime, they are insurance brokers who work with many world wide insurance companies and they tailored me a health plan just for me. they gave me many options and i went with the one that i felt was best for me. Since then i have used my insurance plan for a bone brake and two dental procedures. I have also used the same insurance plan in Indonesia. Good luck, Boris


----------



## justine (Jun 18, 2010)

my work relocated me to Hong Kong for a year and it was easy to adapt to the new environment "socially", but not "physically" . According to most international reviews, HSBC Insurance HK is the top rated in as much as home as well as travel insurance is concerned in HK. In my case, I am being covered by Pallas global medical insurance. pallas--
the reason i chose it over hsbc , their customer service is great!
carpe diem!


----------



## brianhouse (Aug 24, 2009)

*Health insurance in Hong Kong*



justine said:


> my work relocated me to Hong Kong for a year and it was easy to adapt to the new environment "socially", but not "physically" . According to most international reviews, HSBC Insurance HK is the top rated in as much as home as well as travel insurance is concerned in HK. In my case, I am being covered by Pallas global medical insurance. pallas--
> the reason i chose it over hsbc , their customer service is great!
> carpe diem!


Hello Justine, yes i looked up Pallas and i also looked up Globalsurance which are a insurance broker. Globalsurance also has an office in Hong Kong, and they work with all the major insurance plans. I am in the process of chosing a plan for myself. Thanks, JW.

P.S. Is Pallas similar to Globalsurance? meaning are they a broker?


----------



## justine (Jun 18, 2010)

brianhouse said:


> Hello Justine, yes i looked up Pallas and i also looked up Globalsurance which are a insurance broker. Globalsurance also has an office in Hong Kong, and they work with all the major insurance plans. I am in the process of chosing a plan for myself. Thanks, JW.
> 
> P.S. Is Pallas similar to Globalsurance? meaning are they a broker?


could be, if my memory serves me well, Pallas is underwritten by Liberty International Insurance Limited (Hong Kong) and their policies are managed by another big HK based insurance company, Health Asia

my cousin in China works at globalsurance, and yes they're insurance brokers

all the best. there is no one best company and with health insurance you get what you pay for.


----------



## brianhouse (Aug 24, 2009)

*Insurance - you get what you pay for*



justine said:


> could be, if my memory serves me well, Pallas is underwritten by Liberty International Insurance Limited (Hong Kong) and their policies are managed by another big HK based insurance company, Health Asia
> 
> my cousin in China works at globalsurance, and yes they're insurance brokers
> 
> all the best. there is no one best company and with health insurance you get what you pay for.


Thank you for the reply and information. I do believe you will get what you pay for. The more i searched the more i found that many of the plans are similar. I guess the location of the offices and their customer service will be important. Thanks again, JW


----------

